
Pyjs: a Rich Internet Application Development Platform for both Web and Desktop. - ColinWright
http://pyjs.org/
======
rexreed
I want to learn more about this, but (ironically), when I go to the "I don't
get it" section and click on link " Will and Abe come to the rescue, with
their Guide to Pyjs"... it comes up 404. And clicking on the FAQ link doesn't
help someone get it either... I guess I still don't get it?

------
schrijver
I looked into Pyjs a while ago. I’m sure there is some exciting parts in
there. I would love to see the Python-JS compiler as a stand alone module. But
on a whole this sort of abstraction seems not fit for creating contemporary
web apps: it’s way too leaky.

If you’re generating HTML, CSS and JavaScript from Python, that means Pyjs
will have to make a lot of decisions on how to implement front-end
functionality, decisions that are usually left to front-end
developers/designers.

This means it will be very difficult for the Pyjs coder to collaborate with
these developers/designers. And you need them, because fine-tuning the
interaction design, the look and feel, is crucial for the success of a web
app.

------
antidoh
In Chromium recent-ish on Ubuntu 12.04:

<http://pyjs.org/examples/CanvasProcessing.html>

"Note that this is an example of using processing.js. See
<http://ejohn.org/blog/processingjs/> for more info. Since processing.js is
built for state-of-the-art browser that properly implement canvas, IE is not
supported."

Yet:

<http://pyjs.org/examples/BrowserDetect.html>

Safari detected. This is the Safari version of the application.

------
rufugee
So this is part of Pyjamas, which has been around for quite awhile. However,
seems 2012 has been interesting. From the Wikipedia entry:

 __On May 2 2012 the leadership roles of the project came into question [8].
Prior to May 2 2012 Leighton acted as project lead, and operated the project
according to free software principles. After taking control of the pyjs.org
domain name and copying the mailing list data without members' permission, a
group of developers critical of the leadership methods of Leighton effectively
outed him from his role by transferring the project to non-free resources.
Talks were held with the Python Software Foundation to have the project
transferred to and run by the PSF, but the talks stalled after the PSF learned
that, in direct violation of the UK Data Protection Act 1998, the mailing list
data had been copied without Leighton's permission or knowledge, and without
the consent of or consultation with any of its members. The pyjamas project is
the first Free Software Project ever to have been hijacked, rather than
forked. __

------
ehutch79
not be nitpicky but...

", the AJAX library takes care of all the browser interoperability issues on
your behalf"

why would xhtmlrequests be fixing browser incompatibilities?

~~~
wisty
:s/AJAX/HTML5

I think PYJS dates back to the days when AJAX was a term that was misused in a
similar way that HTML5 is now.

~~~
Scriptor
Evidenced by the phrase, "Rich Internet Application" :)

------
seivan
This might be a stupid question but; Is this the same concept as
<http://appjs.org> or <http://cappuccino.org> ?

ps <http://pyjs.org/will_and_abe_guide_to_pyjamas.html> 404's ds

~~~
jessepollak
I don't think so; it seems to me that it's the opposite of appjs. The tagline
of appjs is:

> Build Desktop Applications for Linux, Windows and Mac using HTML, CSS and
> Javascript

Pyjs is python->javascript/html/css compiler; it started as a port of GWT:

> Pyjs started life as a Python port of Google Web Toolkit, the Java-to-
> JavaScript compiler.

Basically, it allows you to use Python to write both web and desktop
applications; abstracting out the css, javascript, and html.

